#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-27
<angelopolis> duscupen alguien sabe com activar la webcam en facebook y en emesene
<mwallacesd> Buenos dias compas, como estan?
<mwallacesd> Saludos.
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-28
<max___> hola
<max___> hay alguien?
<max___> ...
<jamesjedimaster> si
<kurama10> ya lo espantaste ja|
<kurama10> ya lo espantaste jamesjedimaster
<jamesjedimaster> por que? ya se habia salido cuando voltee a ver esta ventana
<adlopez> hola chilicuil o.o
<chilicuil> hola adlopez o/
<chilicuil> esta corriendo la semana del desarrollador en #ubuntu-classroom y #ubuntu-classroom-es, estan todos invitados
<mwallacesd> Hi people!
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde
<chilicuil> oi mwallacesd , como vai todo?
<yaos> mwallacesd: Boa Tarde
 * yaos no sabe portugues
<jamesjedimaster> que tal mwallacesd chilicuil
<mwallacesd> hola james
<mwallacesd> hola chilicuil
<mwallacesd> buenas tardes
<mwallacesd> Tudo esta bem, ótimo... Como deve ser.
<mwallacesd> E vocês, como vão?
<chilicuil> todo otimo, oje foi um excelente dia, foi a semana do desarrollador
<chilicuil> hola james o/
<mwallacesd> Ya quedo, era la version que estaba en el patch que no correspondia a la que instale en ese equipo
<chilicuil> o.o?
<mwallacesd> Y fue bien simple chilicuil
<mwallacesd> Solo tuve que cambiar la linea del shell script plreqver=4.0.2 para plreqver=4.0.4
<mwallacesd> Aqui esta el link por si le sirve a alguien mas:
<mwallacesd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133285/vmware-player-4-0-3-on-ubuntu-12-04-32-bit
<chilicuil> pues no tengo idea de lo que hablas, pero me alegra que te haya funcionado mwall
<mwallacesd> =)
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-29
<mwallacesd> Hello there, how are you evil guys???
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal!!!! beleza????
<mwallacesd> Buenos dias a todos!!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> mwallacesd, o0
<chilicuil> buenos dias SergioMeneses, bien, despertando para asistir al UDW, crei que comenzaba a las 9, pero supongo que se retrazaron y comenzara a las 10 (en mi horario, UTC-6)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si eso me habia fijado
<SergioMeneses> hasta aora desprtando? jeje
<chilicuil> oh si, es lo maravilloso de estar en vacaciones =}
<chilicuil> en fin, regreso en un rato, me da tiempo para desayunar
<SergioMeneses> ok
<chilicuil> el segundo dia de la semana del desarrollador esta por comenzar, sean bienvenidos en #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat y #ubuntu-classroom-es para disfrutar de las sesiones, este dia se hablara sobre quickly un entorno para crear aplicaicones de ubuntu, como arreglar bugs, y sobre juju, una nueva tecnologia para administrar servicios en Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, eso
<chilicuil> en fin, estabamos hablando de porque es buena idea colaborar con los proyectos upstream
<fhernandez> Buena tarde
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-30
<fhernandez> hola
<beliyah> buenas noches como andan???
<chilicuil> hola beliyah, desvelandome, como estas por alla?
<beliyah> igual tratando de sacarle jugo a este S.O. jejeje soy algo novato jejejeje
<chilicuil> ya somos dos entonces
<chilicuil> en que estas trabajando/estudiando?
<beliyah> ahorita estoy estudiando python aunque la vdd no he encontradu un tuto util he encontrado varios pero pss hay mucha introduccion y me alcanza a revolver XD
<beliyah> y tu???
<chilicuil> python, hace rato me recomendaron tres.., http://mundogeek.net/tutorial-python/ , http://www.diveintopython.net/ y http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<chilicuil> intentando entender de una vez por todas de que van los fonts, como se instalan, como se usan en una consola, y eso
<beliyah> orale apenas vi el del primer enlace pero esta bastante completo bueno entendible gracias y bueno voy a buscar acerca de lo de los fonts
<CarlosT> Hola!!
<chilicuil> hola CarlosT o/
<CarlosT> esto esta muy loso
<CarlosT> solo
<chilicuil> oh si, puedes venir como a las 9, tendremos nuestra junta semanal y habra mas gente
<CarlosT> 9 pm?
<chilicuil> si tienes una pregunta, tambien puedes visitar #ubuntu-es
<chilicuil> sio
<chilicuil> sip*
<chilicuil> pregunta tecnica
<CarlosT> si
<CarlosT> buen en realidad no solo es una
<chilicuil> aunque algunos de los que estamos aqui tampoco somos tan malo, igual puedes probar suerte
<chilicuil> malos*
<CarlosT> bueno te platico
<chilicuil> wop, que pasa con mis dedos xD
<CarlosT> tengo un servidor que a estado reciviendo miles de visitas diarias
<CarlosT> al principio funciono normal
<CarlosT> tengo ubuntu server con LAMP
<CarlosT> le fui moviendo al apache y al mysql
<CarlosT> pero nose si lo configure bien
<CarlosT> tengo 50 GB de Ram
<CarlosT> y las mismas que se traga
<CarlosT> ayer me congelaron el server
<chilicuil> O_O!
<chilicuil> bueno, por una miles de visitas dudo mucho que sea normal
<CarlosT> cañon recivi mas de 118,000 visitas
<CarlosT> solo ayer
<CarlosT> va mi cuestion
<chilicuil> spammers?
<chilicuil> robots?
<CarlosT> como puedo saber que ip estan conectadas al server
<chilicuil> tal vez aplicando filtros podrias evitar varias de esas
<CarlosT> y como bloquear/desbloquear
<chilicuil> revisando en los logs de apache
<CarlosT> de hecho ayer paso algo rarro
<CarlosT> todo estaba normal
<chilicuil> puedes por subredes en la misma configuracion de apache o nivel de sistema con iptables
<CarlosT> avia mas de 90mil
<CarlosT> veia las graficas del mysql
<CarlosT> todo fluia normal
<CarlosT> el server estaba trabajando bien
<CarlosT> en 2 segundos
<CarlosT> todo se puso como loco
<CarlosT> las graficas arriva-abajo
<CarlosT> en 10 segundos ya no me dejo conectar con ssh
<CarlosT> y asta que no le di botonaso
<CarlosT> 0_0!!!
<CarlosT> no se que este pasando
<chilicuil> igual y esta siendo atacado
<chilicuil> o es que tu sitio es muy popular?
<CarlosT> por el momento
<CarlosT> si
<CarlosT> el para becas imaginate (dinero gratis)
<CarlosT> creo no no hay manera de saber si es un ataque
<CarlosT> que puedo hacer
<CarlosT> contar cuantas conexiones tiene un ip
<CarlosT> y la que se exceda la bloqueo temporal
<CarlosT> ??
<CarlosT> eso es estresante
<chilicuil> bueno, nunca me he enfrentado a una situacion similar, pero creo que podrias hacer varias cosas, tal vez podrias utilizar un cache por delante de tu servidor, asi dejaria de recibir tantas peticiones
<chilicuil> podrias agregar una computadora por delante que balancee las peticiones y asignarlas a varios servidores
<chilicuil> podrias revisar cual es el proceso que esta tomando esa cantidad de memoria
<chilicuil> con htop por ejemplo
<chilicuil> y despues analizar los mensajes de error de ese programa
<chilicuil> digo, no creo que exista una receta magica
<chilicuil> pero empezando a analizar los logs podrias darte una idea mas cercana
<CarlosT> me gusta lo del balanceador
<CarlosT> pero
<CarlosT> tengo el apache y mysql
<CarlosT> juntos
<CarlosT> tendria que sacar el mysql a otro server no'
<CarlosT> como libero la memoria del server?
<CarlosT> matando procesos?
<chilicuil> CarlosT esa tambien es buena idea, que separes el servidor apache de mysql, uno en cada maquina
<chilicuil> si, cuando empiece a subir la carga y para no perder el equipo tendrias que matar el programa que esta reclamando esas cantidades inimaginables de ram
<chilicuil> tambien podrias configurar el sistema (limits.conf me parece) para que no pueda tomar mas de determinada ram
<chilicuil> asi nunca perderias el sistema
<chilicuil> perderias varias conexiones (varios de tus usuarios seguramente no podrian ver tu pagina al primer intento), pero no tendrias que picarle en el boton de apagar
<CarlosT> de hecho si lo puse pero en la configuracion del apache
<CarlosT> voy a leer al respecto
<CarlosT> no e tenido mucho contacto con la administracion de servidores
<CarlosT> soy programador
<CarlosT> ya avia tenido varios pero no con esta carga de trabajo
<CarlosT> oye me puedes ayudar ocn el comando htop
<chilicuil> si carlos, escribe htop y luego presiona F9 sobre el proceso que quieras detener
<chilicuil> despues de presionar F9 presiona 9 y listop
<chilicuil> o puedes copiar el numero de id del proceso y cerrarlo con $ kill -9
<CarlosT> si ya le pique jejejeje
<CarlosT> lujo
<CarlosT> el filtro esta de lijo
<CarlosT> oye es normal que un pid de mysql este mas de 2 horas??
<CarlosT> digo tengo varios pero aparecen y desaparecen
<santamarta> CarlosT: sí, alguno tiene que quedar para atender las peticiones nuevas
<CarlosT> oo
<CarlosT> shit ya le di kill         0_0'
<santamarta> pobrecillo
<santamarta> ¿ no se puede hacer un cluster slony de mysql ?
<CarlosT> estaría bueno que vieran un pantallaso del htop
<santamarta> es más elegante para repartir la carga. Y salvo por motivos de seguridad, es buena idea tener la base de datos o una parte de ella en el servidor web
<CarlosT> el problema para agregar equipos o quitar es la disponivilidad
<CarlosT> de la pagina
<santamarta> ¿ porqué ?.
<CarlosT> si con 1 hora de mantenimiento ya me quieren linchar
<CarlosT> el servidor esta en un site controlado asi que tampoco es como que pueda meterle mano a todo (fisicamente)
<santamarta> Para sitios grandes se usan balanceadores dedicados. No es un hardware especialmente potente, pero está diseñado para ello y aguanta mucho tráfico
<CarlosT> voy a proponerlo
<CarlosT> el balanceador lo puedo hacer con??
<santamarta> además, permiten desviar las peticiones estáticas a unos equipos y las dinámicas a otros sin que el cliente vea orígenes distintos, con lo que se evitan problemas por la seguridad 'mismo origen' de los navegadores
<santamarta> y si tienes todo multiplicado por detrás, no hay problema para quitar uno de la red mientras haces mantenimiento en él
<CarlosT> solo tengo 1 :(
<CarlosT> 1 servidor (y eso que es gobierno)
<santamarta> ¿ cómo puedes tener disponibilidad 100% con solo uno ?
<CarlosT> ojala pudieran escuchar el discurso de que no hay presupuesto,etc,etc,
<santamarta> Si es un servicio tranquilo, la mayor parte del mantenimiento lo puedes hacer online. Pero especialmente las bases de datos de vez en cuando se fragmentan y van lentas
<CarlosT> es 1 pero de 8 nucleos dual-core, casi 50 GB ram
<santamarta> y no hay más remedio que hacer backup y restaurar
<CarlosT> como me armo el balanceador?
<santamarta> si solo tienes un equipo, ¿ para qué necesitas un balanceador ?. Eso sirve para repartir carga
<CarlosT> estoy pensando en solicitar mas equipo
<CarlosT> 1 computadora X como balanceador
<CarlosT> 2 apache
<CarlosT> 1 mysql
<CarlosT> eso tiene que ayudar
<santamarta> ¿ cuantas peticiones tienes en la hora cargada ?
<CarlosT> mmm deja checo
<CarlosT> un poco mas de 10,700 en una hora
<CarlosT> lo optimo seria que pudiera con el doble
<santamarta> No son muchas, 3 por segundo. Quizás tengas algún problema de diseño de la aplicación web
<CarlosT> la pagina es clase b
<santamarta> o de configuración de apache. Por ejemplo, es mala idea usar .htaccess y AllowOverwrite algo. Es preferible dejarlo en none y poner la configuración de todos los directorios en el archivo general
<santamarta> si no, para cada subdirectorio que tenga que navegar apache, tiene que tocar el disco a ver si está el archivo
<CarlosT> como solo 1 .htaccess?
<CarlosT> en raiz
<santamarta> CarlosT: Mejor ninguno. Usa el archivo de configuración general
<CarlosT> a ok
<CarlosT> como puedo restringir las carpetas con index-of
<santamarta> CarlosT: Por ejemplo, con AllowOrverwrite algo, la página /uno/dos/tres/cuatro/ini.html, necesita 10 accesos a disco
<santamarta> no recuerdo esa opción. ¿ a qué te refieres ?
<CarlosT> si que las paginas que no tengan index las mande al error 403 por ejemplo
<santamarta> ah, a que no haga el índice de archivos...
<CarlosT> perdon que los directorios que no tengan index
<santamarta> pues no recuerdo. Pero espera que lo miro
<CarlosT> gracias
<santamarta> ¿ directorio a directorio o en general ?
<santamarta> porque si es en general con no usar mod_autoindex ya debería bastar
<CarlosT> en general
<santamarta> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_dir.html
<CarlosT> les voy a mandar una imagen
<CarlosT> del htop
<CarlosT> de como anda ahorita
<CarlosT> http://imm.io/CBHC
<santamarta> Si es directorio a directorio, Options -Indexes
<CarlosT> creo que la opcion es Options -Indexes
<santamarta> O simplemente no poner la opción Indexes en el raiz. Creo que por defecto no se hace.
<santamarta> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html
<CarlosT> no e podido identificar que es lo que se come la memoria del servidor
<santamarta> CarlosT: No conozco htop. A mí me gusta atop, a menudo las latencias altas están provocadas por saturación del disco, y atop permite ordenar por uso de disco
<santamarta> y muestra la ocupación global del disco y el tiempo medio que tarda en responder las peticiones
<CarlosT> lo ovy a probar
<CarlosT> voy
<santamarta> ojo, necesitas ser root para ver los datos por proceso
<santamarta> los datos de disco, quiero decir
<CarlosT> ok
<CarlosT> me puedes ayudar a interpretar ;)
<CarlosT> es que no le entiendo mucho
<CarlosT> deja subo un pantallaso
<CarlosT> http://imm.io/CBOp
<CarlosT> la imagen del atop
<santamarta> es fácil. Arriba muestra los valores acumulados, y abajo las estadísticas por proceso.
<santamarta> si le das ? te presenta la ayuda
<santamarta> por ejemplo, 'D' muestra los valores ordenados por uso de disco
<CarlosT> ya vi
<CarlosT> segun yo el mysql esta jodiendo el disco
<CarlosT> <santamarta> te puedo mandar una imagen
<CarlosT> para que me ayudes
<CarlosT> http://imm.io/CBT0
<santamarta> no tiene nada de extraño que mysql escriba mucho en disco. Depende de lo que esté haciendo
<santamarta> además, tienes el uso de disco al 1%
<santamarta> así que aunque un 69% de él lo use mysql, tampoco es tanto
<santamarta> y tu disco es 10 veces más rápido que los que tengo yo en los servidores. avgio=0.2
<santamarta> ms
<CarlosT> entonces no esta tan mal
<CarlosT> pense que estaba haciendo mal las cosas
<CarlosT> chilicuil y santamarta les agradezco mucho
<CarlosT> me an quitado vastante estres
<CarlosT> voy a visitarlos mas seguido
<chilicuil> que te diviertas CarlosT =)
<CarlosT> chilicuil Gracias !
<jamesjedimaster> para los amantes de gnome, canonical sacara un spin llamado gnomebuntu para 13.04
<jamesjedimaster> el problema es que tampoco gnome3 ha sido bien recibido
<chilicuil> un fork de gnome3?
<santamarta> chilicuil: supongo que un ubuntu con gnome3
<chilicuil> eso mismo crei santamarta
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-31
<jamesjedimaster> game over, ahi se ven
<chilicuil> hola nandof o/, sabes si alguien mas va a venir a la junta?
<gato> hola
<chilicuil> hola gato
<gato> oye una pregunta para encargar el disco original de ubuntu como le hago
<gato> :O
<zurdo> hola
<zurdo> :D
<chilicuil> hola zurdo
<zurdo> hola chilicuil
<xangua> buuu
<xangua> sin cable, teléfono ni internet :(
<xangua> me siento como un cavernícola...unga bunga
<zurdo> jajaja
<zurdo> que hay con la convocatoria UGJ Mexico
<zurdo> quieo asistir pero no conosco la ciudad
<chilicuil> es una invitacion para juntarnos a arreglar algunos bugs mientras comemos pizza, es muy facil llegar
<chilicuil> sales del metro Allende (linea azul) y el cafe esta a una cuadra y media
<chilicuil> enfrente del museo de economia
<chilicuil> se llama Cafe vision, la entrada de cristal y puede verse un piano en el interior
<zurdo> si pero ninca e ido mexico soy de san luis pero tengo ganas de ir
<xangua> mientras tengas un mapa del metro la haces ;)
<nandof> buenas noches a todos
<chilicuil> bueno, tambien puedes asistir via remota, en el canal #ugj, pero si en verdad quieres asistir, y llegas en camion, entrarias por la central del norte (linea amarilla)
 * nandof con una dudota 
<chilicuil> de ahi te mueves al metro allende y hay varios hoteles cerca, te recomiendo el que dice 'palacio', no es muy caro y esta limpio
<chilicuil> ahi hay*
<chilicuil> cual es esa duda nandof ?
<zurdo> sta bien creo que intentare ir si me pierdo me veran en servicios de la comunicacion jaja
<xangua> mmm querrás decir servicio a la comunidad¿¿ por aquí ya no hay eso
<chilicuil> lol, deja te paso mi telefono por MP, si te pierdes me hechas un grito
<nandof> ¿cómo puedo poner un cloak? siento como si no trajera pantalones :D, gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> nandof: pidelo en #freenode, son gratis =)
<xangua> nandof: /join #freenode y pide uno ahí (en inglés)
<nandof> gracias chilicuil, xangua :)
<zurdo> sta bien creo que juntare a unos amigos pa ir
<chilicuil> te esperamos
 * chilicuil espera que haya suficiente lugar en la cafeteria xD
<zurdo> gracias dios primero staremos
<nandof> chilicuil, ¿y para los que nada más estemos de lurkers en el canal IRC, qué actividades habrá?
<chilicuil> entonces por falta de quorum, enviare a la lista de correo que se cancelo la junta y de hoy y apuntare a la del proximo jueves
<nandof> chilicuil, ¿te paso el pequeño texto de mi tarea?
<chilicuil> nandof: las mismas, la idea es que haya varios canales, #ugj-mx para platica general, y varios otros para las actividades, por ejemplo en #ugj-mx-traduccion estaran todos los que esten traduciendo, en #ugj-mx-testing los que esten probando las imagenes y asi
<chilicuil> nandof: oh si, gracias, tal vez quedaria mejor en pad (como donde tenemos la agenda), asi lo podemos modificar varios
<nandof> ok chilicuil, ahorita mismo lo publico
<chilicuil> en la cafeteria tambien nos acomodaremos por mesas, o en una mesa grandota con diferentes partes
<chilicuil> las personas que nos ayudaran con las actividades estaran en linea, asi que realmente da lo mismo (bueno ir en persona tiene el plus de comer pizza y cafe)
<chilicuil> y por cada actividad que se haga ganaran puntos
<chilicuil> en la lista de actividades viene el puntaje
<zurdo> y daram playeras o algo asi
<chilicuil> mm, la vez pasada si, se dieron playeras y tazas, pero ahora no hubo presupuesto xD, haha, voy a hablar con los de ubuntu-df haber si nos cooperamos para algo
<chilicuil> si esperan un evento super formal creo que podria ser un poco decepcionante, todo sera muy informal, solo para trabajar juntos y charlar de estos temas
<chilicuil> no hay platicas, ni ponentes, solo personas que pueden ayudarles si tienen problema con alguna actividad (dos de ellas en linea)
<xangua> al menos la pizza
<chilicuil> =)_
<zurdo> jaja :D
<nandof> listo chilicuil, pad actualizado
<chilicuil> oh si, pizza, jajaja, aunque supongo que les pasae el barril para la compremos, porque no hemos apartado dinero para ella, y yo ando quebrado xD
<chilicuil> lo checo nandof , gracias
<chilicuil> si conocen alguien o algo que quiera patrocinarnos, ehh bueno, son bienvenidos telefonos y direcciones de contacto
<chilicuil> nandof: lo voy a mover a otro pad y pondre la liga a el, te parece?
<nandof> ok chilicuil
<chilicuil> me gusto lo de participar por lo menos 1 vez en las juntas, aunque supongo que algunas personas no estaran de acuerdo
<nandof> supongo que será un punto difícil, pero ahí está para votación ;)
<nandof> ese punto y el último, yo creo que serán cuestión de debate
<chilicuil> mmm, ok, perdon ya no entendi, crei que hablabamos de un documento que explicara como colaborar con ubuntu-mx, suponia que ese documentos tendria ligas y explicaciones a las cosas que se estaban haciendo (equipo podcast, noticias, etc)
<chilicuil> los puntos que mencionas, y aunque estoy de acuerdo con varios de ellos, creo que si tendrian que discutirse
<nandof> sí, también iría eso, si mal no recuerdo. Pero el único proyecto que sé que está activo es el podcast, no?
<nandof> me faltó incluirlo :/
<nandof> claro chilicuil, es un mero borrador
<chilicuil> supongo que lo mejor en todo caso seria hacer el pad con este borrador, y luego agregar los puntos que necesitan debatirse
<chilicuil> asi que tendremos algunas cosas repetidas en ambos pads
 * nandof pensando 
<nandof> ¿no sería complicado tener dos pads? ¿habría manera de fusionar la idea del borrador con lo que ya tenías?
<chilicuil> solo las cosas que no son obvias, por ejemplo ser parte de ubuntu-mx en lp no necesita discusion, todos ya sabemos que asi seria
<nandof> ok, ¿todas las cosas obvias entonces se quedarían en el pad actual?
<chilicuil> mmm, mmm, ok, mejor lo dejo como lo habias puesto, y vemos esos puntos, y sirve que aclaramos lo que debe llevar esa guia exactamente, igual es un buen borrador, trae nuevos temas a la mesa
<nandof> ¿y crear un pad para lo que necesite discución?
<nandof> ok chilicuil
<chilicuil> he bueno, tambien es una lastima que no se haya hecho la reunion, pero ya hable con el admin de ubuntulog2 , asi que deberian quitarlo pronto
<chilicuil> faltaria saber el avance del bot, crees que si pregunto en la lista se clasificaria como presion?
<nandof> jaja, seee
<nandof> mejor un correo personal
<chilicuil> ok, bueno, entonces me espero hasta el otro jueves
<nandof> creo que faltó un correo para esta junta
<chilicuil> no me gustan los correos personales, luego olvido lo que ya discutimos, mejor espero =)
<nandof> yo lo estaba esperando y realmente tenía duda de si se haría la junta
<chilicuil> sip!, olvide enviar el recordatorio
<chilicuil> jaja, aww, tal vez podriamos hacer una cuenta en gmail para que pudieramos usar el calendario
<nandof> jajaja
<nandof> podrías usar https://ifttt.com
<chilicuil> durante estos dias tambien fue la semana del desarrollador, asi que anduve en eso, y olvide el recordatorio
<nandof> es bastante útil y puedes hacer que envíe un correo automáticamente en fechas programadas
<chilicuil> suena bien, lo voy a checar, gracias por la liga
<nandof> sirve para más cosas, en realidad es para automatizar servicios de la red
<chilicuil> genial nandof , si, necesitamos automatizar la mayor cantidad de cosas
<chilicuil> en fin, creo que ire a cenar y luego a dormir, saludos a todos!, estamos en contacto nandof
<nandof> ok chilicuil provecho y buena noche
<nandof> yo reinicio, creo que ya tengo cloak
<nandof> listo mi cloak, voy a fumar y regresamos
<chilicuil> igualmente nandof
<zurdo> chilicuil provecho
<zurdo> no vemos que tengan buenas noches +
<nandof> buenas nochez zurdo
<mwallacesd> Hola buenos dias!
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> \
#ubuntu-mx 2012-09-01
<epilepticman> hola
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: algun avance con su organizacion del jam en colombia?, piensan hacer algo en linea?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: buenos dias a proposito xD
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos
<SergioMeneses> aun no se ha definido bien :S
<SergioMeneses> no sabemos si armar algo en linea o q
<SergioMeneses> :S
<chilicuil> eheh, ehh, bueno, ojala y puedan organizar algo en linea, asi podriamos hecharnos la mano mutuamente
<chilicuil> por aqui el problema mas frecuente que he visto, es que la mayoria de las personas que llegan jamas han colaborado con Ubuntu, entonces no nos alcanzan las personas para hecharles la mano
<chilicuil> de ahi que en mi opinion seria cool tener canales en comun de los equipos jam
<chilicuil> he visto que liz esta organizando uno enfocado en testing, http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6665 le acabo de enviar un correo preguntalo si tambien lo hara en linea, me parece que por alla ya tiene una buena idea de lo que estara haciendo
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, nos podriamos ver en los de charlas-chat
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo de menos
<chilicuil> si, jeje, bueno, establecer esos detalles creo que el dia del evento ayudaria bastante
<chilicuil> supongo que en su caso son problemas organizacionles, por la formalidad supongo
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, pero se podria armar algo... ya verificaste el onair de classroom-es?
<chilicuil> nop, aun no
<chilicuil> lo has agregado al wiki?, o es otra pagina?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, activalo
<SergioMeneses> el onair
<SergioMeneses> asi lo tenemos para sesiones futuras :D
<chilicuil> mmm, tendre que leer mas al respecto, no he escuchado mucho, hasta donde se, son sesiones usando youtube/hangouts
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> pero un onair es un hangout sin limite de visitantes
<SergioMeneses> :D
<chilicuil> mm, si es eso, como se 'activa'?
<chilicuil> wop, ahora tengo que salir, es el cumpleaños de mi hermana, prometo investigar ese tema, nos vemos luego SergioMeneses , saludos al resto del canal
<SergioMeneses> ok
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses , estuve viendo lo de los hangouts y se necesita una cuenta verificada de youtube
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, como vamos
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<chilicuil> pues nada, pensando con que numero lo verificamos
<SergioMeneses> la idea es verificar a cuenta del classroom-es
<chilicuil> si, estoy en la cuenta
<SergioMeneses> cualquiera
<chilicuil> pero entonces, importa si doy mi numero?
<SergioMeneses> usa tu numero cel
<SergioMeneses> neh no hay lio
<chilicuil> vale, entonces seguire con el proceso
<chilicuil> puedes entrar un momento al hangout para hacer la prueba SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, dame unos minutos
<SergioMeneses> ya te aviso
<chilicuil> ok
#ubuntu-mx 2012-09-02
<knives_> hay alguien por alli__
<xangua> knives chau!! :O
<xangua> la china de 17 -ahora 18- años exnovia de scott pilgrim¿!
<knives_> hola!! hey necesito ayuda con el grub... alguien que sepa??
<knives_> ...
<knives_> ...
